# DOUBLE PLAY!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Al Godwin had his friends Steve Gabbard and Mike Johnson from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Kentucky</st1lace></st1:State> down for a two day GRAND SLAM FISHING TRIP in Hopedale <st1:State><st1lace>Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Day one: was Speckled trout day and the guys put some fish in the boat only a few short of the limit. Left the trout to try the reds Steve and Mike had never caught any saltwater fish before and had seen red fishing on TV and really wanted to experience it. Got into some reds and drums fishing deep with Mike catching the big BULL RED of the day.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">65 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 DRUMS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Day Two: Got a few trout in the box then it was on the hunt for redfish. Shrimp under corks working the grassy points did the trick. The guy?s had a balst with REEL MUSIC drags ripping. Finished up the day with another box full of fish. TWO AWESOME TRIPS Mike and Steve are GUT HOOKED NOW!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMITED OUT ! <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">15 REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">11 DRUMS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT.GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap You sure know how to putem on fish. Nice report and pictures are always a plus.


----------

